# FUNK - So get down on it



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

People seem to have forgotten what real music is...this thread is for the funk. If you don't like it...get the funk off.


[video=youtube_share;twICykaRRvY]http://youtu.be/twICykaRRvY[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;2xJWQPdG7jE]http://youtu.be/2xJWQPdG7jE[/video]


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

I like funky beats . . lol
[video=youtube_share;n2bwEPAXOig]http://youtu.be/n2bwEPAXOig[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0d27679i-X4]http://youtu.be/0d27679i-X4[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I like funky beats . . lol
> [video=youtube_share;n2bwEPAXOig]http://youtu.be/n2bwEPAXOig[/video]


Scrotie...you might have to make a dubstep thread with me . This is awesome...thanks for sharing with me!


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

No problem. I truly do like funk music too.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Amzp7W0RkPA]http://youtu.be/Amzp7W0RkPA[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;r3etXUOY_YE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3etXUOY_YE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;oWfTyEK-N_Y]http://youtu.be/oWfTyEK-N_Y[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;URAqnM1PP5E]http://youtu.be/URAqnM1PP5E[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

Another bit of my adolescence. cn

[video=youtube;3aGBXrJ6e34]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aGBXrJ6e34&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zknXmwAPdwk]http://youtu.be/zknXmwAPdwk[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Another bit of my adolescence. cn
> 
> [video=youtube;3aGBXrJ6e34]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aGBXrJ6e34&amp;feature=related[/video]


One of the most fun songs I ever played when I was in an a Jazz band. Thanks for sharing Canna . Feel free to post more...there are so many songs deserving of a funk thread!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;vqz0mMtQX_c]http://youtu.be/vqz0mMtQX_c[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

Saxophone trifecta! I can still smell the hairspray ... cn

[video=youtube;-3nPLfG9gZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3nPLfG9gZY[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

One of my all-time favorites...too bad many people think of Biggy when they hear this beat.

[video=youtube_share;rtw4E_DoWSE]http://youtu.be/rtw4E_DoWSE[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

LadyJ, I don't know if this fits here, (If not, PM me and I'll pull it). But a few years I found this on the good, old black plastic ... and I was stunned. If techno had a Genesis, this would be it, deep in the Disco Jurassic. You should HEAR it on my somewhat excessive stereo, which has a CD player but absolutely *shines* when dragging a rock through a gutter. Viva analog!!! cn

[video=youtube;k8TBmeK9Abg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8TBmeK9Abg[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> LadyJ, I don't know if this fits here, (If not, PM me and I'll pull it). But a few years I found this on the good, old black plastic ... and I was stunned. If techno had a Genesis, this would be it, deep in the Disco Jurassic. You should HEAR it on my somewhat excessive stereo, which has a CD player but absolutely *shines* when dragging a rock through a gutter. Viva analog!!! cn


LMAO you explained it perfectly...."...if techno had a Genesis." HAHA!! I love all music from that time, this is fine


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rtw4E_DoWSE]http://youtu.be/Uf-WQrB6EUE[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Uf-WQrB6EUE]http://youtu.be/Uf-WQrB6EUE[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

This makes me want to play Vice City alllll nite long just so I can hear this song 

[video=youtube_share;brnG0auVYVs]http://youtu.be/brnG0auVYVs[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;c24g4xZhHXQ]http://youtu.be/c24g4xZhHXQ[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;khj9jyNvhpQ]http://youtu.be/khj9jyNvhpQ[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0kE6ZU-OPTc]http://youtu.be/0kE6ZU-OPTc[/video]


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2012)

Get down with your bad self
[video=youtube;5YXPJOUD7G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YXPJOUD7G0[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 1, 2012)

lokie said:


> Get down with your bad self


Funky  I know you have some more!


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0kE6ZU-OPTc]http://youtu.be/0kE6ZU-OPTc[/video]


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2012)

But just because a record has a groove 
Don't make it in the groove 
[video=youtube;6sIjSNTS7Fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sIjSNTS7Fs[/video]


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2012)

Play that Funky
[video=youtube;fRr2kf84V2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRr2kf84V2M[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;gfaguHBfwOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfaguHBfwOM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;R6c0P5sWCWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6c0P5sWCWg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;iKH7BHzq_VM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKH7BHzq_VM[/video]
if anyone here plays music.. look how nice the equipment is, id take that orange amp really quick


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Sjlr7YmKa3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sjlr7YmKa3c[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z-20v1b5jKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-20v1b5jKY[/video]

All 15 minutes every day is how I live my life.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 3, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> All 15 minutes every day is how I live my life.


lol love it 

This is going to be my morning chiefin' song for today


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;17lkdqoLt44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17lkdqoLt44[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;vm5eF4vpVz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm5eF4vpVz8&amp;feature=related[/video]




Deal with it.


----------

